# Control remoto Aire Acondicionado



## OmarP (May 5, 2008)

Hola a Todos.
Tengo diseñado un secuenciador de aires acondicionados, que utiliza para hacer el secuenciado un control remoto, el cual está cableado para que el controlador le "aprete el botón" de encendido  / apagado. Así el todo funciona perfectamente.
El problema se me presenta cuando no consigo un control remoto para el equipo de aire que tengo que controlar. Hay equipos que no son manejados por los cotroles remotos universales, como es el caso del Lennox.
Pensé en grabar de alguna manera la codificación del control remoto dentro del controlador, para que éste la emita por el IR para encender o apagar el aire acondicionado cuando sea necesario.
El tema es que no se me ocurre cómo hacer para grabar los códigos del control remoto en el controlador o en algún dispositivo (algo manejado por un pic po ejemplo, aunque no trabajé nunca con ellos). La idea es que el controlador pueda "aprender" los códigos de los aires que tenga que manejar.
La verdad es que no se cómo empezar

No se si soy claro en lo que necesito.


----------



## pepechip (May 5, 2008)

hola
al microcontrolador le puedes poner un fototransistor para que detecte la señal del mando y te la memorice. 
Ahora si no tienes experiencia con la programacion de microcontroladores te llevara algun tiempo diseñar el programa.


----------



## OmarP (May 5, 2008)

Gracias pepeChip
Por la falta de experiencia no me hago problema, porque cuando empecé con el controlador tampoco la tenía.....
Si la solución es un microcontrolador, pondré el foco en eso. Les rogaría que me pudieran orientar para poder elegir el micro que pudiera servir, dado que por mi falta de experiencia en esa tecnología no sabría por dónde empezar a buscar. 
A partir de allí yo me arreglo, aunque si hay algún circuito y/o soft de ejemplo, sería muy bienvenido.
Gracias


----------



## pepechip (May 6, 2008)

con el 16F84 lo puedes realizar, ademas encontraras bstante información y ejemplos en la red.


----------



## dmaradey (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola.
Lograste entender el código usado por los controles remoto de los aires acondicionados?


----------

